# Sears Fiberglass 12 Foot Gamefisher



## SurfDuffer (Dec 23, 2020)

Anybody here running a Sears 12 foot fiberglass Gamefisher. To me this is the original Micro-Skiff. Back in the 80s I was given one of these and it was my very first boat. With just me aboard and a 9.9 on the back the boat would fly.

I'm now looking to buy another and trick it out into a salt water Micro Skiff. They come up fairly regularly on Craigslist and Marketplace and are a pretty good platform.

Anybody tricked one out? Post up the pics.

My idea would be to gut the interior and install a flat floor along with front and rear platforms.

Here are some pics I just pulled down from the web of the hull I have in mind.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. If no one chimes in specifically on the Sears GF, do a search in the Bragging Spot or Boat Yard Basics. Lots of threads on restores/mods on similar boats like Johnson, etc. 

Post up some pix of your progress.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

SurfDuffer said:


> Anybody here running a Sears 12 foot fiberglass Gamefisher. To me this is the original Micro-Skiff. Back in the 80s I was given one of these and it was my very first boat. With just me aboard and a 9.9 on the back the boat would fly.
> 
> I'm now looking to buy another and trick it out into a salt water Micro Skiff. They come up fairly regularly on Craigslist and Marketplace and are a pretty good platform.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure my first Jon boat was a Sears gamefisher. It was 14 feet long and 3 feet wide. Basically it was a canoe. I built a wooden deck up front with a trolling motor foot on/off. It had a pedestal seat mounted on each bench and a 9.9 Johnson. I mostly used it around Winter Park chain of lakes back in 1993-1999. It leaked and it was awesome.


----------



## SurfDuffer (Dec 23, 2020)

Zika said:


> Welcome aboard. If no one chimes in specifically on the Sears GF, do a search in the Bragging Spot or Boat Yard Basics. Lots of threads on restores/mods on similar boats like Johnson, etc.
> 
> Post up some pix of your progress.


Thanks. First post in a few years and couldn't remember my login.


----------



## tntarpon (Jan 4, 2020)

That was my first boat as well. I wrangled a deal with my Dad for him to buy me the boat in lieu of a promised trip to the Philmont scout ranch when I got my Eagle award. He agreed to if I bought the motor. To this day, I think he doubted my drive/ability to do that. But, a summer of cutting every yard in the neighborhood that I could find to cut earned me enough to buy a brand new Evinrude 6hp motor. The boat followed shortly after. I have owned several boats in the ensuing 55 years, but, I doubt if any brought me more fun. I still have a mental picture of being out on a 15 deg day with that boat loaded down with decoys and blind where I might have had 3" of freeboard. My float coat was stiff from the spray turned into ice when I got back to the ramp (but, I killed some ducks out there by myself). Still a wonder that I made it through some early learning experiences.

It was really just a floating fiberglass bath tub, but, to a kid, it meant as much as a Chittum. Thanks for the memories!


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

My first two boats were 12' Sears Super Gamefisher and the Gamefisher. The Super Gamefisher came from the old Sears marine testing facility on Ft. Myers beach and the second I bought on Captiva Island during a lunch break for $25 when I was working as a carpenter. Both boats racked up a lot of fun memories and I look forward to pictures of your build process.


----------



## SurfDuffer (Dec 23, 2020)

I build surfboards on the side and have a lot of experience with fiberglass, foam and resin. Lot of ideas in my mind that one of these hulls could be the basis for. Hull extension and casting decks are my main ideas. I had made a casting deck on the one I had when I was 17. I've looked at Steury and Johnson skiffs to do one of these projects but honestly think the lines of these Gamefishers are more pleasing.


----------



## Oahu_Gostrider (Mar 14, 2021)

SurfDuffer said:


> Anybody here running a Sears 12 foot fiberglass Gamefisher. To me this is the original Micro-Skiff. Back in the 80s I was given one of these and it was my very first boat. With just me aboard and a 9.9 on the back the boat would fly.
> 
> I'm now looking to buy another and trick it out into a salt water Micro Skiff. They come up fairly regularly on Craigslist and Marketplace and are a pretty good platform.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oahu_Gostrider (Mar 14, 2021)

My friend was throwing this one away, had to rebuild the transom and paint it but I think it came out pretty nice


----------



## SurfDuffer (Dec 23, 2020)

That's what I'm talking about!!!! So much potential.......especially with the composites we have available today. If somebody wanted to go to town on one of these hulls you could really come up with something special. I could even envision a poling skiff is someone were to extend the hull 3 feet.


----------



## TMScott (Apr 15, 2021)

I was offered one for free just today. I have to haul it away...looks mostly solid...just sun damage to bottom. I have heard they may be "ABS"?? and be difficult to get repairs to stick? I love the idea of a micro skiff. I plan to make it a project for my 8 year old son and myself. Keep the thread alive with your progress and lessons learning!


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

The Super Gamefisher was ABS. It was built like a Whaler with a double hull filled with foam. The Gamefisher is single hull and fiberglass I believe. Good boats.


----------



## SurfDuffer (Dec 23, 2020)

cal1320 said:


> The Super Gamefisher was ABS. It was built like a Whaler with a double hull filled with foam. The Gamefisher is single hull and fiberglass I believe. Good boats.


I've only seen a couple of the ABS ones show up on Marketplace and Craigslist through the years. They have a little different look to them and are called a Gamefisher 1200. Hull shape is a little different too. The ones I'm referring to are the original all fiberglass ones made from the 60s - the mid 70s like the ones pictured above in this thread.


----------



## Ryan h (Apr 26, 2021)

SurfDuffer said:


> Anybody here running a Sears 12 foot fiberglass Gamefisher. To me this is the original Micro-Skiff. Back in the 80s I was given one of these and it was my very first boat. With just me aboard and a 9.9 on the back the boat would fly.
> 
> I'm now looking to buy another and trick it out into a salt water Micro Skiff. They come up fairly regularly on Craigslist and Marketplace and are a pretty good platform.
> 
> ...





SurfDuffer said:


> Anybody here running a Sears 12 foot fiberglass Gamefisher. To me this is the original Micro-Skiff. Back in the 80s I was given one of these and it was my very first boat. With just me aboard and a 9.9 on the back the boat would fly.
> 
> I'm now looking to buy another and trick it out into a salt water Micro Skiff. They come up fairly regularly on Craigslist and Marketplace and are a pretty good platform.
> 
> ...


I have one I fell in love with the design but I just dont have the money to redo it. Mines gonna need some work but if you want it feel free to come get it or its headed to the dump. The work involved is complete transom rebuild the center chime has bad patches over it and the floor is soft because of age. Isnt hard work just takes time. Work to much sadly.


----------



## SurfDuffer (Dec 23, 2020)

Ryan h said:


> I have one I fell in love with the design but I just dont have the money to redo it. Mines gonna need some work but if you want it feel free to come get it or its headed to the dump. The work involved is complete transom rebuild the center chime has bad patches over it and the floor is soft because of age. Isnt hard work just takes time. Work to much sadly.


Location?


----------



## Sears skiff owner12 (Jun 17, 2021)

SurfDuffer said:


> Anybody here running a Sears 12 foot fiberglass Gamefisher. To me this is the original Micro-Skiff. Back in the 80s I was given one of these and it was my very first boat. With just me aboard and a 9.9 on the back the boat would fly.
> 
> I'm now looking to buy another and trick it out into a salt water Micro Skiff. They come up fairly regularly on Craigslist and Marketplace and are a pretty good platform.
> 
> ...





SurfDuffer said:


> Anybody here running a Sears 12 foot fiberglass Gamefisher. To me this is the original Micro-Skiff. Back in the 80s I was given one of these and it was my very first boat. With just me aboard and a 9.9 on the back the boat would fly.
> 
> I'm now looking to buy another and trick it out into a salt water Micro Skiff. They come up fairly regularly on Craigslist and Marketplace and are a pretty good platform.
> 
> ...


I have a 12 Sears skiff. Fixed it up and it flys with 9.9 Yamaha engine. The only problem is mooring it with just the hand holes. Worry it will hurt the fiberglass. Any suggestions (rope set up,etc).


----------



## Melbuckner (May 19, 2021)

SurfDuffer said:


> Anybody here running a Sears 12 foot fiberglass Gamefisher. To me this is the original Micro-Skiff. Back in the 80s I was given one of these and it was my very first boat. With just me aboard and a 9.9 on the back the boat would fly.
> 
> I'm now looking to buy another and trick it out into a salt water Micro Skiff. They come up fairly regularly on Craigslist and Marketplace and are a pretty good platform.
> 
> ...


I have a gamefisher 10 with an aftermarket 15hp outboard (but I usually just use an electric troller motors cause less fuss). I’m trying to figure out a way to install stringers on the bottom - my one bench seat goes across from side to side but not all the way to the bottom of the boat and also has some kind floatation material inside - so lot side of putting stringers in is even possible. I had hoped that I could cut a space out of the bench, add wood to each side (that would in theory attach to the stringers) to make it easier swivel - by my engineer brother in law has concerns. Anyone done this (stringer and/or the bench thing) and if yes, how did you do it and how well does it work?


----------



## Zee75 (Dec 10, 2021)

Oahu_Gostrider said:


> My friend was throwing this one away, had to rebuild the transom and paint it but I think it came out pretty nice
> View attachment 170141
> 
> Hi,
> ...


----------



## TMScott (Apr 15, 2021)

What did you use on the gunnels? I am in Hawaii Kai.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Oahu_Gostrider said:


> My friend was throwing this one away, had to rebuild the transom and paint it but I think it came out pretty nice
> View attachment 170141


Was this on CL a few months back? I ask my wife every time I see one if I can get it, just to go lake Wilson. I think you know her answer 😂


----------

